# Cars - Again (sorry)



## Superheterodyne (Aug 2, 2012)

Is it possible/legal for; A British subject (moi) to buy a spanish registered vehicle *IN* the UK - the said vehicle having a current ITV and road tax. Then use it for a short time in the UK to pack one's meager belongings into, (using my existing uk insurance) ultimately to transport me to jolly Espania?:noidea:

I have read a lot of different opinions on t' web so I though I might enquire here, where someone will know for sure.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Short answer is "Yes" but please read through the threads on buying a Spanish car abroad 

Davexf


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Without researching the internet I can not say for sure but I just found this: 

_any vehicle that has been used in the UK for more 
than 6 months HAS to be registered (given UK VRM plate) and MOT’d, it also 
MUST be insured by an authorised insurer (one who carries out business 
under the Insurance Companies Act 1982 and is a member of the Motor 
Insurance Bureau and only in the UK)._

In the OP's case it might be possible to arrange to become the owner of the vehicle 'after leaving UK'. That way the OP could drive it on his insurance for another car as he would not own it.

I do not understand though how the Non UK reg vehicle could have a Vehicle Excise Licence (Road Tax) and an ITV, if not UK registered.

Just a thought

PS Of course the OP could ask the police in UK, which is what I would do.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Another thing, how could you be sure there was no outstanding loan on the car, fines, etc.? They say people lose all their morals when buying and selling property and I believe cars are just as bad! Maybe the road tax hasn't been paid for years and you would be liable? Does it have an up to date ITV (MOT)?Maybe when you come to register the car in Spain you do not have all the necessary documents. I have read horror stories. Very risky, in my opinion.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Madliz said:


> Another thing, how could you be sure there was no outstanding loan on the car, fines, etc.? They say people lose all their morals when buying and selling property and I believe cars are just as bad! Maybe the road tax hasn't been paid for years and you would be liable? Does it have an up to date ITV (MOT)?Maybe when you come to register the car in Spain you do not have all the necessary documents. I have read horror stories. Very risky, in my opinion.


As it is a Spanish reg vehicle (_............... to buy a Spanish registered vehicle IN the UK)_ any outstanding circulation tax, fines etc will be the responsibility of the person who is/was the registered owner at the time of the infraction.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

larryzx said:


> As it is a Spanish reg vehicle (_............... to buy a Spanish registered vehicle IN the UK)_ any outstanding circulation tax, fines etc will be the responsibility of the person who is/was the registered owner at the time of the infraction.


In my experience, this is not the case - the debt stayed with the vehicle.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> In my experience, this is not the case - the debt stayed with the vehicle.


In Spain, when one sells a vehicle it is important to ensure the transfer is made to the new owner, otherwise the existing/previous owner gets the fines etc. That is: the debt stays with the vehicle if not transferred.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

There are a few specialist dealers in the South of England who deal in such vehicles. People have come on here having used them to buy Spanish registered vehicles and been very happy with the service. I would suspect that if you contacted them they can answer all your questions.

Bottom line being is that it appears doable.

I wouldn't necessarily ask the cops in the UK. Dealing with foreign vehicles in the UK for the cops is a complex affair and given the the fact that there is no easy way to deal with foreign vehicles like there is abroad (for example simply giving on the spot fines or towing the car away) most cops leave foreign vehicles alone unless they're obviously committing serious offences. Only dedicated cops who don't mind spending all day dealing with a foreign vehicle and the problems they bring would tell you. Even then, their bosses would much rather them deal with the huge amount of illegal British vehicles being driven on the roads than be messing around with a vehicle that might well turn out perfectly legal after a day's investigation. In short dealing with foreign vehicles is seen as being in the "To hard to do" tray.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Dunpleecin said:


> T
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily ask the cops in the UK. .


Well, it depends whether you want to take one ex-plod's advice and risk being prosecuted by not asking what the legal position is, and then trying to get off on the grounds that, 'Some police officers are incompetent or too lazy to do their job' or take another ex-plod's view, 'Why run an unnecessary risk when it is so easy to ask and be safe ?'


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Superheterodyne said:


> Is it possible/legal for; A British subject (moi) to buy a spanish registered vehicle *IN* the UK - the said vehicle having a current ITV and road tax. Then use it for a short time in the UK to pack one's meager belongings into, (using my existing uk insurance) ultimately to transport me to jolly Espania?:noidea:
> 
> I have read a lot of different opinions on t' web so I though I might enquire here, where someone will know for sure.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Insurance ? you had best check that a UK based insurance company will cover the vehicle or are you using a specialist broker ?
As to the vehicle do a google search for company's that check if the vehicle has fines etc as I have seen the link for these in the past (like HPI in the UK)


----------



## Superheterodyne (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks to you all for your kind input.

Ok, I've been trawling the interweb for Spanish reg cars but none big enough are available with the correct docs, the one that is spot on has got intergalactic mileage on it!

Sooooo, I wonder if anyone has used a people carrier minus the rear seats to transport their worldly goods over to sunny Spain?
Would I still be targetted by the Policia for having a full load? Would they view it as a commercial vehicle? I guess I might put privacy film on the rear windows - or is that a sin regarding the Spanish law too?

I would bring my ultra reliable Combo van but for the fear of persecution!!

Thanks (again) in advance.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I see lots of vehicles around with privacy film/darkened windows, so don't imagine it to be a problem.

What do you perceive as the problem with your Combo?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Superheterodyne said:


> Thanks to you all for your kind input.
> 
> Ok, I've been trawling the interweb for Spanish reg cars but none big enough are available with the correct docs, the one that is spot on has got intergalactic mileage on it!
> 
> ...


Blacked out rear windows are quite the norm here & as long as the MPV is not sitting on its bump stops (well overloaded) you will have no issues (IMO)


----------



## Lee&Chris (Jun 20, 2014)

*Our trip*

Hi, I am in no way an expert in this field, but can share what we have done. Early this year we bought a small place just outside Benidorm, which we intend to move to when we sell our business here in the UK. In May this year we needed to kit out the place with stuff like an American fridge freezer, microwave, pots and pans, bedding, tv etc. We bought all this stuff here in the uk, then loaded it all into our ford galaxy, (the fridge freezer just fitted in) and drove to Spain via the Eurotunnel. I did email Eurotunnel to ensure our American fridge freezer would be ok to transport, to which they replied saying yes its fine, although we may, on arrival, have to unload it to be inspected. This never happened. We used the Eurotunnel, and drove through France to Benidorm with no problems at all. Our galaxy was well packed, having removed all back seats, but only loaded upto window level, to keep a good view through back and side windows. We also had a 420 litre roof box on top, also fully loaded. My understanding is that as this was for our personal use, it was not commercial.
On our return trip, with the roof box now inside the car, we did get stopped and checked by customs at Calais, they checked all our car documents, looked around the car, and got me to open the roof box inside the car. They had no problem with the fact our trip was to furnish our new home, then on we went. Also, our galaxy does not have any tinting on any windows. Hope this might help a little.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Superheterodyne;5855825 Would they view it as a commercial vehicle? I guess I might put privacy film on the rear windows - or is that a sin regarding the Spanish law too?
[/QUOTE said:


> As far as Spain is concerned, if the vehicles documents do not say it has tinted windows, it is illegal.


----------



## Superheterodyne (Aug 2, 2012)

Strewth! complex road laws in spain!

Thanks


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> As far as Spain is concerned, if the vehicles documents do not say it has tinted windows, it is illegal.


Presumably not for vehicles registered outwith Spain


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Superheterodyne said:


> Strewth! complex road laws in spain!
> 
> Thanks


As I understand things, anything changed from the original specification has to be matriculated. However, if you are only "visiting" this does not apply.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Relyat said:


> As I understand things, anything changed from the original specification has to be matriculated. However, if you are only "visiting" this does not apply.


Hola 

Yes anything outside the manufacturers specification has to be homologated including tinted windows - and please note - dealer added items are not in the manufacturers specification - so if the dealer sells you a "special" limited edition . bringing it to Spain can cause problems 

Davexf


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Superheterodyne said:


> Thanks to you all for your kind input.
> 
> Ok, I've been trawling the interweb for Spanish reg cars but none big enough are available with the correct docs, the one that is spot on has got intergalactic mileage on it!
> 
> ...


Ok lets look at what we do know. 

Not overloaded then no issue.

No they would not view as commercial as these are your personal possessions.

Cannot see why (have not heard) you would be persecuted & I assume that you will be taking the Combo Van back to the UK ?

There are lots of authorised company's here in Spain fitting window tints & as authorised company's they will also issue a Fisca Technica (technical report) to produce to the Guardia / ITV (mot) station "if" asked. My present car has one & the one before it & only asked to show it once at the ITV inspection.
So getting the windows tinted in the UK is not a good idea, best get it done here.

New cars that have tinted windows from new ? ................ guess its in the cars registration docs ? (don't know never bought one)


----------



## lyric (Oct 9, 2014)

My car has all windows aft of the 'B' pillar heavily tinted, almost one way. These are the original Toyota fit as an option and are etched with the manufacturers name. They also have the CE mark for European conformity. 
On it's first ITV they caused a great deal of interest, the duty manager having to attend to give a ruling. It passed, but only after he had found my etchings.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

VFR said:


> Ok lets look at what we do know.
> 
> 
> There are lots of authorised company's here in Spain fitting window tints & as authorised company's they will also issue a Fisca Technica (technical report) to produce to the Guardia / ITV (mot) station "if" asked. My present car has one & the one before it & only asked to show it once at the ITV inspection.
> So getting the windows tinted in the UK is not a good idea, best get it done here.


Thanks for this. I have an estate car and was wanting to have privacy glass fitted in the rear windows so will make sure I go somewhere that can supply the FT. Cheers.


----------

